# Rec Red, But Blue Based?



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

This hen is Rec Red but she is blue based, correct? I did watch AZ Corbin's video on Rec Red but I just wanted it to be confirmed.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am not convinced. The best recessive reds are based on blue with spread = black


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Henk69 said:


> I am not convinced. The best recessive reds are based on blue with spread = black


I am not convinced either though I'd rule on the side on being blue base.
The flights are red on top?

Sounds right for a blue based bird.
Most seem to say ash red, t-pattern, spread, rr.
Rudolph says he tried all three base colors and brown was the best. 
We now have it possible to test this ourselves with a nice refiened red.
I believe what he says to be true.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Here she is, she is done or almost done with moulting. I believe this is her first moult feathers....


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Your bird is rr and most likely blue based. If your wanting to improve the rr coloration, mate it to the darkest black or spread brown that you can find and then mate the spread offspring together, resulting in 25% rr babies.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

tmaas said:


> Your bird is rr and most likely blue based. If your wanting to improve the rr coloration, mate it to the darkest black or spread brown that you can find and then mate the spread offspring together, resulting in 25% rr babies.


Hello tmaas, I'm not a big fan on RR anyways. Next year, I plan to breed the most brown and red pigeons that I could (more browns than reds). Blue is too common for me, I like colorful flocks, if you know what I mean..

And thanks for the input buddy.


----------

